
Inside Facebook’s (Insane, Gigantic, Hyperpartisan) Political-Media Machine - SonicSoul
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/magazine/inside-facebooks-totally-insane-unintentionally-gigantic-hyperpartisan-political-media-machine.html
======
dhagz
Over the past year, I've definitely noticed this. Ironically, for advertising
purposes Facebook has me labelled as conservative, but all I see in my feed
are stories about Hillary. Negative or positive, which is interesting to say
the least.

